# Investigations/ICSI - Side effects of Remicade and Enbrel



## LucyEgg (Oct 13, 2002)

Hi ladies

Am not sure if you can help me, or whether I should direct this at Peter....

I have had 2 failed attempts at ICSI and will be embarking on number 3 in October.  My clinic have suggested that I may need Remicade - although they have not tested for NK cells etc, they are pretty sure this is a factor in my case and so are planning to treat me accordingly.

So, me being me, I did some research on Remicade on the internet and was somewhat alarmed to read about the side effects.  It has been linked in the US with enough deaths from TB to make it a worry.....and now I'm in a quandary. (Same side effects are reported for Enbrel)   

Part of me wants to do whatever the clinic tells me to give this (our last cos we can't take it any more) the best chance we can.  But the other part of me worries that we will be spending a lot of money for treatment that puts me at risk.  Pete says that he doesn't want me to have it because I'm more important to him than a child....  Also, this treatment is not yet proven to help, it is only something that a couple of clinics are using currently and seems to be in vogue....(I think I'm too cynical!)

So, ladies, do you have any other info on Remicade side effects?

Also, are there any ladies out there who have had it?  If so, were you advised of any risks?  

I am going to talk to the clinic about it as through September they will be monitoring my natural cycle, prior to the October tx, but in the meantime any info you can provide would be useful!
Love
Lucy
xxxx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Lucy

I will have to do some research into this, Jeanette may have some info on the meantime (wealth of knowledge that girl )

Mel


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Lucy

There is very little that I can add to Deborah post (thank you deb).

There are possible side effects to everything. I did a quick research on the internat. There is alot of information about. Drug companies have to list reactions that have occurred- hence the long list.

As Deborah says talk to you clinic/ GP so that you can have all the information available for you to make an informed decision.

Good luck

Jeanette


----------



## LucyEgg (Oct 13, 2002)

Hi ladies

Thanks for the advice. I will talk to the clinic when I am there next to find out their thoughts. 

I have worked in a pharmaceutical company in clinical trials myself in the past so am aware that all side effects are listed etc. However, I was alarmed to read the info available for Remicade as these side effects materialised after the drug was approved for use, and it does not appear that in the case of TB, that it is a rare occurrence. Also, these drugs are relatively new and obviously long term effects are not yet known.

I am sure there are some people who think I'm being over cautious, but we all have different limits to which we will go in order to fulfill our dreams and I just want to be sure that this isn't over mine!

Thanks again ladies

Lucy


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Lucy

I would be exactly the same....

If we can be off any more help just post us. Good luck

Jeanette


----------

